# Size Of Rims / Tires



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

germyy said:


> I’m wanting to get new rims and tires for my 2011 Cruze LT. and Stock is 16 inch rims. I want to go bigger to like a 17 or 18 inch rim, but my step dad says it will effect my speedometer and gas mileage is this true and if it does is it really drastic of a change idk I just feel like 16 inch rims are too small. Give me y’all opinions.


Welcome Aboard!

Larger rims weigh more (stock anyways, with the exception of 17" ECO rims) and that increases the unsprung weight which will lower your fuel mileage. If you go with stock rims and stock tire sizes you will see no speed deviation. You can purchase any stock rim of any diameter from a 2011 through the 2019 (except diesel versions) and they will fit like a glove. There are a ton of stickies on this subject.


----------



## FalseControl (Apr 16, 2020)

False! I went to a 17 and just shrunk the tire! My Cruze stock size was 215/65/R16. I went to a 225/55/R17! 
Control - Konig Wheels 

As long as your total wheel and tire size stay the same your speedometer will be ok!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

FalseControl said:


> False! I went to a 17 and just shrunk the tire! My Cruze stock size was 215/65/R16. I went to a 225/55/R17!
> Control - Konig Wheels
> 
> As long as your total wheel and tire size stay the same your speedometer will be ok!


Welcome Aboard!

What's false?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and you Cruze here.


----------



## FalseControl (Apr 16, 2020)

The kid's stepdad said he would have to recalibrate the odometer if he changes the wheel size from 16-17. That is false. The only time you have to recalibrate your odometer is when you change the overall size of the wheel and tire combined. You start with a 16-inch wheel and a 65 tire. to counteract a 17-inch weel you need to go to a 55 tire. If you don't believe me go to a local tire shop. Thats what those guys do.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

FalseControl said:


> False! I went to a 17 and just shrunk the tire! My Cruze stock size was 215/65/R16. I went to a 225/55/R17!
> Control - Konig Wheels
> 
> As long as your total wheel and tire size stay the same your speedometer will be ok!


Stock, on a Gen 1, with 16s is 215/60R16. Stock Gen 1 17" tire size is a 215/55R17. So a 225/55R17 would be 1.9% larger (1/2") than the actual stock size of 215/60R16. Still pretty close, though.

(Gen 2, for reference, would be a 205/55R16 and 225/45R17).


----------



## FalseControl (Apr 16, 2020)

my bad. Thank you for the correction


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

FalseControl said:


> The kid's stepdad said he would have to recalibrate the odometer if he changes the wheel size from 16-17. That is false. The only time you have to recalibrate your odometer is when you change the overall size of the wheel and tire combined. You start with a 16-inch wheel and a 65 tire. to counteract a 17-inch weel you need to go to a 55 tire. If you don't believe me go to a local tire shop. Thats what those guys do.


This is in the middle of my reply and that is why I Asked the question.


Blasirl said:


> If you go with stock rims and stock tire sizes you will see no speed deviation.


 If you stay as close to 26.1 inches in diameter as possible you should have no issues. If you look at the stock tire sizes they are very close from one rim size to another.


----------

